# Canon 70-200mm f4 IS with a 85mm f1.8 or Canon 70-200 2.8 IS



## MagnumJoe (May 27, 2013)

I like to get some advice. I sold my Sigma 70-200 f2.8 non IS and I'm having a hard time on what to buy to fit my 6D. 

I currently have a Canon 24-105mm f/4, I also have a 50mm that's attached to my T3i. 

Option 1: Buy a Canon 70-200mm IS f/4 and a Canon 85mm f1.8 to capture those low light shoots.

Option 2: Buy a Canon 70-200mm IS f2.8. 

I like to shoot portraits, strobies and beach scenes.

Once I get whatever I choose, I'll probably sell the 24-105 for a Canon 24-70 or Tamron 24-70 with vc.

I would appreciate your suggestions.

Thank you


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 27, 2013)

If you mean the 2.8 IS II, get that. If you mean the MkI, get the f/4 IS and the 85/1.8 instead.


----------



## MagnumJoe (May 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> If you mean the 2.8 IS II, get that. If you mean the MkI, get the f/4 IS and the 85/1.8 instead.



Thank you, I was referring to the 2.8 IS II, sorry for not being clear.


----------



## Random Orbits (May 27, 2013)

+ 1 for option 2, 70-200 II.


----------



## DeltaEffects (May 27, 2013)

Definitely go with the 70-200 f2.8 II
Also, I would definitely go with the Tamron 24-70 VC because the VC is amazing, it's very very sharp (although not as sharp as the canon II wide open) and costs like $1000 less - you won't regret it!


----------



## AdamJ (May 27, 2013)

I have all three of the lenses you refer to. Definitely go for the f/2.8 II.


----------



## TM (Jun 8, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> + 1 for option 2, 70-200 II.


+1


----------



## Zv (Jun 8, 2013)

I sold my 85 1.8 yesterday. Don't bother with it. Stick with the 70-200L II if you need to have both zoom and shallow dof. My 70-200 f/4 IS is quite shallow enough on full frame for portraits but sometimes you can really use that extra stop of light without having to change lens. 

Though the 135L and 70-200 f/4 IS is pretty good combo!


----------



## wayno (Jun 8, 2013)

AdamJ said:


> I have all three of the lenses you refer to. Definitely go for the f/2.8 II.



Agreed. The 70-200 2.8 ii is heavy but awesome. Go for it.


----------

